# Ferry to Cherbourg



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anybody any comments or views on Condor Ferries ,Portsmouth to Cherbourg?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they are quicker and less expensive than Brittany ferries.

Dave p


----------

